# Sprinkler spike to blu lock



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey all,

This feels like a silly question, but I can't seem to find the answer. I'm looking to replace the hose between my sprinkler spikes with blu lock pipe. I want to do this so I can save burry some sections and sink some of the heads in the ground. So it's a going to be a quasi above ground system. Is there an adaptor, hose thread to blu lock and visa versa, that would allow me to do this? Or is there better solution that I haven't thought of?

Thanks, Ray


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With polypipe you can do a barb to garden hose thread (GHT). I don't know if blu lock can do that.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

They sell Blu-lock adapters that are Blu-lock one one side and PVC slip on the other. I used 1", they probably have a 3/4" version. Once PVC you can use all the various pvc adapters in the market.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @g-man and @TSGarp007


----------

